# Goat Quilt Pattern?



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Anyone out there know of a goat block pattern out there?? I have been searching, but haven't found anything yet...:shrug:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

There's a paper pieced one in the book "A Quilter's Ark" by Margaret Rolfe, put out by That Patchwork Place. If you don't want to look or can't find it pm me your addy and I'll send you a copy of it.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

You didn't state who this was for. Perhaps a farm coloring book, you could red work or blue ? embroidery it. Just an idea. I did this with farm animal for gs when he was born in navy with blue check gigam.sp


----------

